# F***ing NIIICE Bristlenose pleco



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

I've had him for 8 months and only now does he sit still for pictures... Bastard.


----------



## nightowl1350 (Mar 19, 2006)

Nice set of bristles on him! LOL....really don't see what a female BN sees in them, but to each their own. 

The older they are the less they run around the tank, except at night. My juvies never sit still.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Alas mine are friggin aaaancieeeent.

I have no idea how old, but "very"... I got them from Menagerie. They'd been there for something like 7 months- and before that they were in the care of someone who used them as breeders for a rather long time- and actually "retired " them (they must be seriously geriatric)

I thought they were still very cute and deserved a mellow place to live out their years 

They get along fabulously with eachother.


----------

